

ShouldIUseIt - startupworks

Have you been wondering whether you should use a Github project or not? Then you must definitely check out our latest hackaton app shouldiuseit.org It might help you make those decisions. It sure helps us!
======
skimmas
it crashed when i tried.

500 - Server Error

Retry gives Forbidden (403)

CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.

